# Sprout



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Sprout and I are headed out right now. Let's just pray that all goes well this time. Otherwise, I might have to dust off my broom and fly him myself.










UPDATE:
I just got a call from Jacki. She is in Boston crying, and I'm here crying. Sprout was grounded again due to a sandstorm. Neither of us were notified that he would not be sent out on the connecting flight. He was at his first leg of the flight by 11:30 this morning, and the airline had both our numbers to contact us. We have had our phones available all day--no call to either of us. Apparently, there was a sandstorm in the Dallas area which required flights to be cancelled.
Jacki was told that Sprout was taken to a local kennel where he will be cared for until the airport is back in operation. First flights out in the morning are already cancelled. We will update when we hear something.
Please pray for Jacki and Sprout.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I really am praying he gets there today.. I know how anxious Jacki must be, well I would be.
Hope to see you and Sprout soon..
















ANDREA~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I am praying like ... okay, I don't want to be irreverent ... let's just say I'm praying A LOT that this day will be THE DAY. We are going to church in a couple hours ... and then will hopefully be setting out for Boston!!!!!! We have a whole welcome-wagon coming, my whole family that lives in the area ... LOL ... they all can't wait to meet the baby. * I * can't wait to meet the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please keep praying everyone.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I'm praying that all goes well and the temps are right so little Sprout can make his journey home to Jacki


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jacki, this is sooooo exciting! Can't wait to see Sprout.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying all goes smoothly and as planned!!
looking forward to seeing the photos!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited! Everything just has to go smoothly this time!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope all goes well!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What time is Sprout scheduled to arrive? I'm saying prayers AND crossing fingers that this time works!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Hopefully this time all will go well and the baby will arrive soon. Please let us know.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope you get your baby today! We've got our fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I hope all goes well!







I'm so excited for you, Jacki!







I'll be checking the site all day to see if he made it okay!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I pray that everthing goes well today and later you will have Sprout in your arms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm praying too Jacki







how many times can I change my kidnapping plans its stressing me out


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yep, I'm praying and wishing and hoping that all goes well today and the Sproutster gets home to his momma safe and sound!!!!

Josie says: Sprout, if you don't get to meet your momma today, she's gonna go crazy!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

HE IS ON HIS WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







I was in the shower, praying, and stepped out to find a voicemail from Faye saying he's on his way! So ... keep praying, of course because it always helps







but I expect I'll be posting an update later tonight!! Pics will be up this weekend if not tonight -- but I'll definitely check in to let you all know what happens!!











> I'm praying too Jacki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Jacki,

I just got up and what was one of the first things I did? Checked for a message about Sprout!!! LOL The anticipation is killing me! You'd think it was me getting the pup.









I hope all goes well and I can't wait for your arrival post!










Cathy


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Wooooo Hoooo!!!!!!

Sprout is on his way!
Sprout is on his way!
Sprout is on his way!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> I'm praying too Jacki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh Patricia - you crack me up!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very excited for you


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Go Sprout..Go Sprout (straight to your new momma's arms!)


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Sprout and I are headed out right now. Let's just pray that all goes well this time. Otherwise, I might have to dust off my broom and fly him myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy wishes for success this time, car sickness and stress is awful for some of these little guys, jackie happy ishes for you and Sprout.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just got home from the airport, and Sprout is NOT grounded this time. He is on his way to Jacki. The folks at American are fantastic. It is worth having to park and do a long walk into the terminal (and walk back in the rain). 
Sprout charmed a number of staff members, as well as passengers. His check-in took about 20 minutes, and he was a little angel the whole time. 
I did lots of pictures, and I'll download some of them to show you the start of Sprout's adventure today.
Thanks so much for all your prayers that he would be able to fly today. The vet had put a higher temperature level than what is in Boston for today, and I was a little scared. Actually, I think Sprout's charm kept the attendant from checking that part of the certificate.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Safe travels to little Sprout!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

So far, so good!!







Fingers crossed for a safe journey for Sprout!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!!! Here's to safe travels, and a wonderful, wonderful meeting at the airport. 

Wish I was there to see all the love! Can't wait for pictures, Jacki.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Well I am praying like ... okay, I don't want to be irreverent ... let's just say I'm praying A LOT that this day will be THE DAY. We are going to church in a couple hours ... and then will hopefully be setting out for Boston!!!!!! We have a whole welcome-wagon coming, my whole family that lives in the area ... LOL ... they all can't wait to meet the baby. *I *can't wait to meet the baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please keep praying everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

It's warm and sunny (well maybe just sunny but it's REALLY sunny) in NY.

By golly I think I just saw Sprout fly overhead























Can't wait to hear he has arrived safe and sound!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so glad Sprout made it off the ground. Can't wait to see the pics of the arrival.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

ITs all very exciting!!! Cant wait for the pics!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

When is Sprout due in Boston? I'm so pleased that the journey has finally begun and will be relieved to hear that it was successfully completed. Go Sprout!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So happy that Sprout's on his way. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

YAY!!!! I cant wait to see pictures!! Congrats! I know what you are going through! All the anticipation!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Now just so excited to know he is there















Aimee


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Hurry up Sprout...you're new mommy is waiting!!!









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

WELL???????????? Has he gotten there? The suspense is killing me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Safe travels for Sprout!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Faye, what time is Sprout arriving in Boston? Inquiring minds want to know.











> Sprout and I are headed out right now. Let's just pray that all goes well this time. Otherwise, I might have to dust off my broom and fly him myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am just minutes from the airport. If you will find out where he is, I will go pick him up and deliver him to the airport tomorrow. PLEASE.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that poor little darling.







I feel like crying, too. I was waiting for a happy update from Jackie.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh Faye! I'll be keeping all of you in my thoughts... ((hugs))


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! What an unexpected turn of events. I am soooo sorry that everyone, Faye, Jacki and especially Sprout has to go through this. Praying for a safe arrival tomorrow!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't believe all this has happened!! Sure hope he gets to fly out tomorrow. 



Joy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG, praying for smooth sailing tomorrow.







to all.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Sprout









Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no







!! How could this happen!?! Poor little Sprout is probably scared to death.

I can't read any more about this tonight - it's too hard - not being able to do anything about it from here.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

There's been a terrible dust storm all afternoon here in the Dallas area. The sky was red with dirt.

I hope little Sprout will be okay.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no!!!!












































I'm sure he'll arrive okay, eventually...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Oh no!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Not tonite he won't. Power is out in certain areas. High winds.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh no how terribly upsetting. Poor Jacki and Faye must be so worried. I don't understand why he's in TX though, wasn't the flight from Atlanta to Boston? I see that Mary Ann offered to help, hopefully that will work out as it would be better than him being in a kennel tonight. Very nice of you Mary Ann! Please keep us updated.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OH you poor guys. That is terrible. I am about an hour and half north of the airport and it is just terrible out. The visiabitly is extremely low the sky is just yellowy red from all the dust. 

I wish I could have picked him up and took him for the night the poor thing.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

what a horrible experience.. poor sprout, he must be soooooo scared... hopefully he'll get to his forever home tomorrow!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Oh no how terribly upsetting. Poor Jacki and Faye must be so worried. I don't understand why he's in TX though, wasn't the flight from Atlanta to Boston? I see that Mary Ann offered to help, hopefully that will work out as it would be better than him being in a kennel tonight. Very nice of you Mary Ann! Please keep us updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was going through Atlanta on the original flight but this time took American, which usually flies through Dallas.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

poor sprout, he'll be triple happy X 1000 when he makes it home


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor Sprout, Poor Jackie, Poor Faye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I see thanks for clearing that up Sher. Poor baby, he'll be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I just logged on. Good grief now this. I was so hoping for a happy reunion tonight.


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

I just got in and ran to my computer. I just knew I would see pictures of them together. Even as I read the first line of the update I was thinking they were tears of joy. I am stunned!

(In my best southern voice) Bless your hearts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't worry Jackie







he will get a good sleep tonight and tomorrow he will be extra happy to see you


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I am in the Dallas area.. the Airport is 30 minutes away..

There has been a terrible high winds dust storm all day... I had not idea Sprout was coming through here.

I know it's late now, but if there is anything I can do to help. 

pm me if I can help in anyway.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Jacki!
Don't worry..Iam sure Sprout just thinks it's one big adventure. Like camp or something.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah jeez! I just logged on....I was so hoping to see 1st time meeting pictures! I can't BELIEVE Sprout's been grounded due to a sandstorm! If I was Jacki tonite I'd be a mess. Who could have expected this!? Poor sweet Sprout! I'll be thinking about him and Jacki (and Faye) tonite. I've got my fingers crossed for good flying luck tomorrow. Come on Sprout! We're pulling for ya - and can't wait to meet you!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sprout has gotten grounded again. Poor little guy. There's bad weather all around. I sure hope everything gets straightened out soon & Sprout is home soon.


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I am sorry Sprout got grounded again. Poor little guy must me so scared and confused. Keeping my fingers crossed that everything will clear up and Sprout will be in Jackie's arms in no time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! Well, at least the airline had a contingency plan. Poor Sprout and poor Faye and Jacki.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

This is why I couldn't ship a puppy. I would be so worried!! I'm praying for Jacki and Sprout. Lord please help Sprout be okay....


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww I just logged in, and got the news! I am sorry for all 3 of you, Jacki, Faye and Sprout! But don't worry, good things come to those who wait, and as long as the baby is safe, everything will be ok!!!
TOMORROW you get to finally hold him in your arms!! Good luck and I'm sorry this had to happen!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Sprout


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the bad news.







The most important thing is that Sprout is being well looked after. I am sure he will be on his way as soon as it is safe.


----------

